# 2 WW IUI from 30th June anyone else?



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Anyone on 2ww wait around now , i had iui today 

JUe


----------



## Danii (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi jue jue,

I had my IUI done on 29th so I'm only the day ahead of you.  How did you find it? How many follies did you have? This is my first IUI so I must admit I'm rather struggling with the whole 2 WW thing! 

X


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Danni,

Great to have someone else who had procedure around the same time.  Am writing in diary on here but not the same. 

This is my second iui and I found  the run up to it absolutely awful, at the last minute realized i had not got a particular test done and for a while thought it was not going to proceed.  Procedure itself was grand.

Had first scan on day 8 it think and lead follicle was 13mm.  Second scan was 13mm.  

Worried about carrying things like shopping, and took an anti histamine yesterday morning accidently.  so much to be thinking about it. 

How about you, how did it go?  And how are you feeling the last couple of days.  Doctor just said to eat healthy and try and relax. not easy to relax is it?

Jue


----------



## Danii (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Jue,

Wow sounds like you had a lot of stress running up to your procedure - what test had they not done?

I'm doing ok.  I keep worrying about every twinge.  I've had no cramp at all since the day of the procedure, but this evening am feeling a bit bloated and crampy and now am terrified its AF signs, even though I'm only 4 DPO, so that's really unlikely!  I try really hard to stay grounded and not let this completely send me crazy.  I had 3 follies, one 20mm, and two that were about 18mm so that's positive so I'm told  This is my first go at IUI so I'm feeling like a complete neurotic mess most of the time trying not to think about it, but thinking of very little else!

I wouldn't worry too much about one anti-histamine, I'm sure its not going to have an impact.  From what I've heard, you have to take quite high doses for it to be an issue.

I'm trying to stick with some healthy eating and avoiding alcohol and cutting down on caffeine.  I've found that whilst I was stimming I put on a few lbs and was definitely more hungry, so have been trying to keep an eye on that.

How are you doing today?

Dxx


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi D,

Not doing too good.  After a quiet weekend doing nothing, I fell down the stairs on Sunday night and ended up in A & E
with a very sore coccyx or tail bone.  Have to sit sideways or lie down on my side and am off work now for a week. 

They did a preganancy test in the hospital and would nt do an x ray as they said there was a very very very faint line.  She actually showed it to me , could hardly see it, but my heart did jump.

Ended up crying  and doctor was really understanding.

feeling absolutely wrecked at this stage physically and mentally.  So hopefully over the next few days will start to heal.

Day 5 over cannot believe what happened, the pain is excruciating.  

How did day 5 go for you, hopefully better than mine.  

Jue


----------



## Danii (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Jue,

OMG, sounds like you've had a really old time of it.  Are you feeling any better today?  How are you feeling otherwise?  The whole process is very emotionally and physically draining without adding to the mix.  I do sympathise, when I was waiting to have my lap/dye done last year I slipped on some ice and broke my leg.  The hospital then told me I couldn't have my lap done whilst I had my leg in plaster because it would be too painful to have stitches in that area whilst trying to use crutches.  I cried for about an hour because it meant we had to delay everything until I was out of plaster.  Its just so stressful! 

I'm doing ok.  Been having cramp on and off since about day 4/5 but other than that seem to be ok.  I feel like I am never going to get to next Thursday (my OTD) I'm not even half way and I feel like its been forever since last Wednesday when I had my IUI done! 

Am keeping my fingers crossed for us both!  Take it easy and make sure your DH spoils you rotten whilst you are feeling so poorly  

Dxx


----------

